# Greetings from Arizona



## SAtkins (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi My name is Scott Atkins and I am a audio engineer of almost 10 years of experiance. Right now i own a small rental company Tsunami Audio, and work for RAT sound doing monitors for them. I have used almost evey make of analog console out there including Midas Herritage 3000, Yamaha PM 4000, PM3500 M3000M, PM3800M, Soundcraft Series 5 foh and monitor, Allen and Heath GL 2400-3800-3300-2200 ML 5000-4000-3000, and other varrious consoles by Crest, Makckie, and Behringer.
Most reciently i have worked shows with Twiztid, The Bravery, and Bone Thugs 'n' Harmony.
Thanks For Your time 
Scott Atkins


----------



## avkid (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth, thanks for coming around!

The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)

"AKA" Phil


----------

